# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  BECK NOW: Has Hayek, Rand, Orwell on the board

## Captain America

lets see how this goes




EDIT: Correction it was Orwell not Rothbard

----------


## Pennsylvania

wow...rothbard?

----------


## Cowlesy

in b4 hatefest

----------


## 0zzy

so far hayek, what of Rand and Rothbard? :X?

----------


## John Taylor

> in b4 hatefest


Haha, +1776. I really think some people just love internal conflict. Reminds me of Badnarik's speach last year at the Libertarian Convention about internal divisiveness...

----------


## LibertyMage

I work in video operations.  We have a wall in front of us that has several channels projected on it.  One of those channels is Fox News.  I just looked up and asked myself "is that Hayek?"

The audio is muted.  Is what is Glenn talking about?

----------


## haaaylee

ok. i'm now convinced he does read these boards. he is talking about the disclaimer modern day copies of the Constitution have on them, something posted here not long ago.

----------


## MsDoodahs

what the ....

Maybe Beck is worried the Judge will be more popular than him.

lol....

----------


## Captain America

this is awesome. he is saying Hayek and the road to serfdom may be the most important book in our history

----------


## Slutter McGee

Beck is the Devil....sarcasm in before vitriol.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## Depressed Liberator

> Beck is the Devil....sarcasm in before vitriol.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee


Good thing you realize he is the devil now.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Beck may be the devil....so I'm hoping Woods makes it out safe.

----------


## Captain America

> Beck is the Devil....sarcasm in before vitriol.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee







 he is good and as long as we continue to teach him he will continue to learn,
we should support him
still pissed about Medina though

----------


## LibertyMage

WTF Tom Woods is on?!

----------


## Ekrub

I understand why people are so mad at Beck for his past rhetoric. But before '05 I was a blind neo-con. I've come a long way since that time.

Beck has been very generous to the liberty cause in the past few months... even admitting that he has come a long way towards RON PAUL. You can all continue to hate him, as he still very much annoys me... but him talking about Rothbard, Hayek, etc... and having Tom Woods on his show is nothing but good for the liberty movement.

----------


## AGRP

Inb4 theyre all 9/11 truthers.

Inb4 theyre all on the extreme 5%.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Tom is doing a decent job here so far.

----------


## Matt Collins

Tom is doing excellent!

----------


## dr. hfn

this is great

----------


## tremendoustie

someone get a tube plz

----------


## Matt Collins

> someone get a tube plz


It is still ongoing. I am grateful that Beck is doing this!

----------


## dmitchell

The Woods interview was fine, but there was nothing new in it. He didn't get to talk about his new book.

----------


## 0zzy

Two Ludwig von Mises scholars!

Thomas Woods, now this guy, who wrote Requiem for Marx published by LW Mises.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Glenn has been money on his shows this year. Fridays have been great.

----------


## axiomata

> The Woods interview was fine, but there was nothing new in it. He didn't get to talk about his new book.


I'm not watching it, but though there might not be anything new for us, given the descriptions of Hayek and Rothbard board treatment plus Woods commentary I'm thinking there might be some new stuff for his average viewer.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

I'll say it again. Medina $#@!ed herself.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> I'm not watching it, but though there might not be anything new for us, given the descriptions of Hayek and Rothbard board treatment plus Woods commentary I'm thinking there might be some new stuff for his average viewer.


Definitely.

Beck just asked his audience to go online and order Road to Serfdom.

(for the record, that book scared the crap out of me.  )

----------


## 0zzy

> I'll say it again. Medina $#@!ed herself.


which is a shame, really, cause there was potential.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I'm not watching it, but though there might not be anything new for us, given the descriptions of Hayek and Rothbard board treatment plus Woods commentary I'm thinking there might be some new stuff for his average viewer.


An older friend of mine was watching it and decided to go to the LVMI website to look up more info about Austrian Economics because of it

----------


## Matt Collins

> I'll say it again. Medina $#@!ed herself.


Well, Beck set a trap, and she sprung it. There was fault on both sides

----------


## Southron

We can at least be grateful for what this will do for the sale of Hayek's book.

----------


## Vessol

The Relationship this Forum has with Glenn Beck:

Oh Glenn Beck! You brought me flowers! How beautiful! They're just the kind I love! Thank you so much! You know just what I like!

YOU DID WHAT!? YOU CHEATED ON ME WITH HER!? WHY! I HATE YOU! YOU $#@!! YOU JUST LIED AND PRETENDED TO CARE ABOUT ME AND WHAT I LIKED!

----------


## MsDoodahs

Cool, Tom is back.

----------


## Depressed Liberator

My most important issue is foreign policy, and Beck is still nowhere near where he should be in my book.  You cannot even argue against this.

----------


## dmitchell

> I'll say it again. Medina $#@!ed herself.


Yes. At the time I had the impression she was getting support from Truthers and she was trying not to offend them. Or maybe she thought Beck was a Truther and she was trying not offend _him_. I think she just thought she was being polite. Whatever her reasons were, she tried to take the middle ground on the issue. Lesson learned: sometimes you can't take the middle ground.

----------


## 0zzy

> My most important issue if foreign policy, and Beck is still nowhere near where he should be in my book.  You cannot even argue against this.


I guess this is why they call you the,

_Depressed_ Liberator.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> My most important issue if foreign policy, and Beck is still nowhere near where he should be in my book.  You cannot even argue against this.


Nor would I try, and I completely agree with you (that he is nowhere near where he should be).

That said....most people don't grasp this stuff right away.  It takes a while.  

What Beck does is ... he puts chinks in their armor.  

Get enough chinks in the armor, the whole suit is compromised.

It takes time, and Beck is in a position to do some heavy duty chinking.

----------


## dmitchell

It isn't Rothbard on the board, it's Orwell. Rand, Orwell, and Hayek.

----------


## LibertyMage

> The Woods interview was fine, but there was nothing new in it. He didn't get to talk about his new book.


Nothing new to us.  Something new to the millions watching?

----------


## idirtify

> I am grateful that Beck is doing this!


The two-party system is working. Last administration the democratic Olbermann show was the best liberty-minded programming you could find. Now, the republican folks at Fox have not only taken that role but also improved on it. Hopefully this trend, to one-up the opposition in your positions on freedom, will continue. I think liberty is actually starting to take on market value to sponsors.

----------


## Brett

So where are the Glenn Beck haters now?

----------


## AGRP

I'm not investing 1% of credibility in Beck until he can make it through an election cycle without distorting issues and manipulating audio.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Well, Beck set a trap, and she sprung it. There was fault on both sides


Um..... I supported Medina. That question wasn't a hard one. Even a County Commissioner knows how to answer that.

----------


## low preference guy

I think one of the reasons Beck is much more reluctant to talk about politics and candidates these days is because he regrets what he did to Medina and is doing some soul searching about how he should act.

----------


## constituent

> I'll say it again. Medina $#@!ed herself.


Says the guy who promotes David Duke?

Yea, I'll consider the source on that one.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Says the guy who promotes David Duke?
> 
> Yea, I'll consider the source on that one.


Hey, you know me. I'm a sucker for Grizzly Adams and his rant opposing Rand.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> So where are the Glenn Beck haters now?


Still doing something better than watching his show.

----------


## speciallyblend

> So where are the Glenn Beck haters now?


Beck is still a moron, I don't hate beck. i just think he is a liar and two-faced. that is not hating. that is the truth. 

beckin

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> I think one of the reasons Beck is much more reluctant to talk about politics and candidates these days is because he regrets what he did to Medina and is doing some soul searching about how he should act.


lol! wow. even some of the anti-beck people are getting suckered in. keep your eyes open people. The pain doesn't come when Beck betrays you ....again. It comes when the people you should have been talking to are listening to Beck instead.

/hater

----------


## constituent

> Still doing something better than watching his show.


win!

----------


## constituent

> lol! wow. even some of the anti-beck people are getting suckered in. keep your eyes open people. The pain doesn't come when Beck betrays you ....again. It comes when the people you should have been talking to are listening to Beck instead.
> 
> /hater


Exactly.  Very well said.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I'm not investing 1% of credibility in Beck until he can make it through an election cycle without distorting issues and manipulating audio.


exactly , that is not hating, just reality

----------


## RM918

> Um..... I supported Medina. That question wasn't a hard one. Even a County Commissioner knows how to answer that.


Say whatever you want about the wording, but what Beck and his cronies did immediately afterward was NOT necessary and does not jive with your image of Beck as 'Innocent, Libertarian Hero'.

If Beck wants to cozy up, let him. Anything good he says is a net gain, don't care whether I like him or not. But praising and pushing him? Won't go that far. He's simply not trustworthy and has a record of flipping for the statists when things start to get heavy. We'll see what comes next year, how 'great' he really is. Hopefully I'm wrong, but I don't get surprised too often.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

You guys are right. I should only listen to the guy still talking about fluoride and 9-11 conspiracy.

----------


## John Taylor

> You guys are right. I should only listen to the guy still talking about fluoride and 9-11 conspiracy.


HAHAHA, awesome response Bama.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> The Relationship this Forum has with Glenn Beck:
> 
> Oh Glenn Beck! You brought me flowers! How beautiful! They're just the kind I love! Thank you so much! You know just what I like!
> 
> YOU DID WHAT!? YOU CHEATED ON ME WITH HER!? WHY! I HATE YOU! YOU $#@!! YOU JUST LIED AND PRETENDED TO CARE ABOUT ME AND WHAT I LIKED!


Hahaha

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Say whatever you want about the wording, but what Beck and his cronies did immediately afterward was NOT necessary and does not jive with your image of Beck as 'Innocent, Libertarian Hero'.
> 
> If Beck wants to cozy up, let him. Anything good he says is a net gain, don't care whether I like him or not. But praising and pushing him? Won't go that far. He's simply not trustworthy and has a record of flipping for the statists when things start to get heavy. We'll see what comes next year, how 'great' he really is. Hopefully I'm wrong, but I don't get surprised too often.


I don't trust any media type. Hell, I don't trust Ron or Rand completely. Humans make errors. But, this Medina stuff is crap. She blew that.

Now his B.S. about Ron radicals when he was on CNN I will side with you. But, to trust anyone completely is foolish. To write off people is also foolish.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> You guys are right. I should only listen to the guy still talking about fluoride and 9-11 conspiracy.


because listening to a recent and self-proscribed born again libertarian is better than someone who's been challenging the system for almost two decades. . . $#@!

----------


## constituent

> You guys are right. I should only listen to the guy still talking about fluoride and 9-11 conspiracy.


Wow, you're so far gone there's really nothing to be said for you.  Who said anything about listening to Alex Jones?

No one.  

Why do you need some media figurehead to guide you?  Loser...

I'm hoping maybe you're just seventeen years old with your head firmly planted up your ass... that might excuse your ignorance enough.

----------


## Captain America

> It isn't Rothbard on the board, it's Orwell. Rand, Orwell, and Hayek.


its Orwell i didnt see the names

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> because listening to a recent and self-proscribed born again libertarian is better than someone who's been challenging the system for almost two decades. . . $#@!


"Challenging the system." Are you referring to Saint Jones?

----------


## BlackTerrel

> I'm not investing 1% of credibility in Beck until he can make it through an election cycle without distorting issues and manipulating audio.


So basically you'll hate him unless he makes it four years without saying something you dislike?

I'm not a Beck fan.  I like him sometimes and dislike him other times.  But no one can live up to these standards.

----------


## Vessol

Orwell was a democratic socialist..at least in the late 1930's and early 1940's he was.

----------


## speciallyblend

> You guys are right. I should only listen to the guy still talking about fluoride and 9-11 conspiracy.


so if we don't listen to becks crap . then you assume we listen to alex jones??? hmmmm that is a stretch. personally i would watch powder puff girls before watching or spending anytime watching beck or jones!!!    

beck and alex are DRAMA QUEENS nothing more!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> So basically you'll hate him unless he makes it four years without saying something you dislike?
> 
> I'm not a Beck fan.  I like him sometimes and dislike him other times.  But no one can live up to these standards.


i am confused?? where in this post did he say hate?  just because we do not want to watch his worthless dribble doesn't mean we hate him!! we just dislike him big difference

----------


## constituent

> so if we don't listen to becks crap . then you assume we listen to alex jones???


lol, what did you expect?

kid watches glenn beck.

----------


## John Taylor

> lol, what did you expect?
> 
> kid watches glenn beck.


From your highly enlightened opinions, I would doubt you read or watch anything, in order to avoid sullying your perfect philosophical outlook.

----------


## idirtify

> Orwell was a democratic socialist..at least in the late 1930's and early 1940's he was.


So in 1984 he was predicting a doomsday scenario as a result of HIS OWN philosophy?

----------


## RM918

> I don't trust any media type. Hell, I don't trust Ron or Rand completely. Humans make errors. But, this Medina stuff is crap. She blew that.


Giving a waffley political answer that's only waffley on the basis of political speech requiring thought being seen as 'bad', does not excuse the cackling and the Hitler slinging. Acting that way, to me, aside from being overreactionary is contrary to his supposed 'change'. It hits me as extremely suspicious.




> Now his B.S. about Ron radicals when he was on CNN I will side with you. But, to trust anyone completely is foolish. To write off people is also foolish.


I don't write anyone off, but I've learned from the past to expect certain people to turn on their ideals when the statists need to make their power-play. Pessimism, sure, but like I've said I'd love to be surprised. Doesn't mean I think it'll happen or I should start relying on it.

----------


## John Taylor

> So in 1984 he was predicting a doomsday scenario as a result of HIS OWN philosophy?


He was writing to oppose totalitarianism in its contemporary manifestations, Stalinism, Leninism...

----------


## constituent

> From your highly enlightened opinions, I would doubt you read or watch anything, in order to avoid sullying your perfect philosophical outlook.


oh no, John Taylor has an opinion which matters... wait, it doesn't.

----------


## John Taylor

> oh no, John Taylor has an opinion.


The earth itself quakes.

----------


## speciallyblend

funny thing is i use to be a big beck fan!!!  even though i was a fan. I still thought he was 2 faced and couldn't be trusted . the only reason i do not trust beck is beck himself!!  bottom line beck cannot be trusted and he has alot of ass kissing before i will ever take him serious!! beck burnt his own bridges just like the failed gop establishment!!

----------


## RM918

> So basically you'll hate him unless he makes it four years without saying something you dislike?
> 
> I'm not a Beck fan.  I like him sometimes and dislike him other times.  But no one can live up to these standards.


I'll start liking him when I can actually rely on him to be consistent during and after election season.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> so if we don't listen to becks crap . then you assume we listen to alex jones??? hmmmm that is a stretch. personally i would watch powder puff girls before watching or spending anytime watching beck or jones!!!    
> 
> beck and alex are DRAMA QUEENS nothing more!!


True. 

That said, I love drama queens. Hell, I even watch David Duke videos. I like hearing different POVs.

----------


## brandon

> So where are the Glenn Beck haters now?


Right here. $#@! beck.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> lol, what did you expect?
> 
> kid watches glenn beck.


Thank you. I love being called kid. It's been a long time since then.

----------


## haaaylee

ha!  he said something along the lines of "those of us who have woken up."

----------


## Vessol

> So in 1984 he was predicting a doomsday scenario as a result of HIS OWN philosophy?


No, he was predicting what he thought was worse, communism spreading in the Western world. He didn't view democratic socialism as the same, I can't find exact quotes, but he generally respected Lenin but absolutely abhorred Stalin. I guess a more correct term you could use for Orwell would be a socialist anarchist.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_...olitical_views

----------


## tremendoustie

People, why is this always about liking someone or disliking them? Beck says something good: good. Beck says something bad: bummer.

It's not like you've got to decide whether to vote for the guy or give him money or something. No, I certainly would not mention Beck when describing who's a libertarian or what libertarians believe. Nor, certainly, would I suggest liberty activists encourage others to watch Beck, to learn about pro-freedom ideas. I doubt anyone would suggest this.

What then, is the point of discussions about whether media personalities are "good guys" or "bad guys"? I don't get it.

----------


## silentshout

I don't watch the cable news channels very often, nor do I listen to Alex Jones, but from what I've seen of Beck's clips online, I just think he wants to make as much money as an entertainer as possible. I'm also not a fan of his style or tone. I'd prefer they have the Judge on instead. (I recently read that he sometimes hosts Beck's show, now I would watch that.)

----------


## LibertyMage

You have to look at the bigger picture of what is happening here.  For a long time "libertarian" was a dirty word and the ideas that are associated with it were treated as such.  Despite is lack of purity, he is increasingly making the word - and the ideas - palatable.  Is he 100% sincere?  It doesn't really matter because nobody is really sincere in politics.  This is all just an act to influence public opinion around you.  If Glenn Beck steps out of line you need to find some way to nail his ass in the eye of the public.  That is how politics works.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Giving a waffley political answer that's only waffley on the basis of political speech requiring thought being seen as 'bad', does not excuse the cackling and the Hitler slinging. Acting that way, to me, aside from being overreactionary is contrary to his supposed 'change'. It hits me as extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't write anyone off, but I've learned from the past to expect certain people to turn on their ideals when the statists need to make their power-play. Pessimism, sure, but like I've said I'd love to be surprised. Doesn't mean I think it'll happen or I should start relying on it.


Truth be told. I met Beck back in 1999. He's come a looooooong way. Hell, he was taught to entertain by my former boss Randy Michaels.

Randy Michaels also taught:


They are entertainers.

----------


## Ekrub

Tom Woods went on Glenn Beck. Woods is a true liberty lover and was willing to share his knowledge with Beck and his audience despite what Beck "did" to Medina. I get so sick and tired of you guys yelling "SHEEPLE! SHEEPLE! SHEEPLE!" Beck has been putting a lot of good material on. He may very well be coming around to liberty, maybe not. Time will tell. 

We all weren't born libertarians... most of us found our way through lots of soul searching. Beck may very well be doing the same. And by your continual scoffing of Beck, you may be pushing him and his audience (who have been very willing to listen recently) further away.

----------


## speciallyblend

> True. 
> 
> That said, I love drama queens. Hell, I even watch David Duke videos. I like hearing different POVs.


haha, i hear you. i get all my drama when my wife forces me to watch desperate housewives! easier to deal with then beck's show!     oops new jersey housewives is on gotta go teasin

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Tom Woods went on Glenn Beck. Woods is a true liberty lover and was willing to share his knowledge with Beck and his audience despite what Beck "did" to Medina. I get so sick and tired of you guys yelling "SHEEPLE! SHEEPLE! SHEEPLE!" Beck has been putting a lot of good material on. He may very well be coming around to liberty, maybe not. Time will tell. 
> 
> We all weren't born libertarians... most of us found our way through lots of soul searching. Beck may very well be doing the same. And by your continual scoffing of Beck, you may be pushing him and his audience (who have been very willing to listen recently) further away.


I was born a blank slate. Granted, my family registered blacks in the south in the 1960's and supported Barry Goldwater. My ancestors were Choctaw indians, British/Scotch/Irish warriors who fought alongside George Washington and Sam Houston. My family did influence me to where I am today.

----------


## AGRP

> So basically you'll hate him unless he makes it four years without saying something you dislike?
> 
> I'm not a Beck fan.  I like him sometimes and dislike him other times.  But no one can live up to these standards.



His standards of manipulating a guest's audio?

No one I back will have those standards.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> haha, i hear you. i get all my drama when my wife forces me to watch desperate housewives! easier to deal with then beck's show!     oops new jersey housewives is on gotta go teasin


I watched Young and The Restless when my wife was preggers. I served my time.

Now, it's Pawn Stars and old Wire episodes OnDemand.

----------


## speciallyblend

bottom line never trust beck even if you like ,dislike,love or hate him. NEVER TRUST HIM!! that is what folks are basically saying. becks own words are reason enough to never trust this entertainer!!

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> bottom line never trust beck even if you like ,dislike,love or hate him. NEVER TRUST HIM!! that is what folks are bascially saying. becks own words are reason enough to never trust this entertainer!!


Hell, my avatar is Warren Harding. It's a reminder even the best politicians are prone to manipulation and corruption.

----------


## Ekrub

> I was born a blank slate. Granted, my family registered blacks in the south in the 1960's and supported Barry Goldwater. My ancestors were Choctaw indians, British/Scotch/Irish warriors who fought alongside George Washington and Sam Houston. My family did influence me to where I am today.


Point is, a lot of the people here bashing Beck weren't always libertarians. Beck has come a long way towards libertarianism especially as of recently. Its counterproductive to endlessly bash Beck because you are bitter about the Medina incident. Get over it and enjoy him pitching Hayek, Rothbard, etc... to millions upon millions of people.

----------


## Ekrub

> bottom line never trust beck even if you like ,dislike,love or hate him. NEVER TRUST HIM!! that is what folks are basically saying. becks own words are reason enough to never trust this entertainer!!


Fair enough, I don't fully trust anybody other than my wife anyways. So that should be fairly easy for me

----------


## AGRP

> You have to look at the bigger picture of what is happening here.  For a long time "libertarian" was a dirty word and the ideas that are associated with it were treated as such.  Despite is lack of purity, he is increasingly making the word - and the ideas - palatable.  Is he 100% sincere?  It doesn't really matter because nobody is really sincere in politics.  This is all just an act to influence public opinion around you.  If Glenn Beck steps out of line you need to find some way to nail his ass in the eye of the public.  That is how politics works.


I agree to an extent, but don't forget why he is here.  He is on FOX because we are here.  It's not the other way around.  A person like Beck will never go away as long as we are here.  One way or another, our power can not be ignored.  This is why Napolitano and many people on their business channel are there:  Us.

Beck has to be held accountable when his producers choose to manipulate the people into following dangerous people such as Perry.  They are still trying to hijack and kill the Libertarian movement.

It is the "lesser of evils" mantality that has allowed the Republican and Democrat parties to merge as one.  Do not allow them to pull the same stunt with the Libertarians.

----------


## speciallyblend

edit

----------


## runningdiz

was he prancing around, flapping his arms, and playing with pictures on his chalk board?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Fair enough, I don't fully trust anybody other than my wife anyways. So that should be fairly easy for me


yep i trust my wife and my parents but there is this Miracle! I trust Ron Paul the first politician i have ever sent money to or volunteered for. The gop better start understanding MIRACLES.  I am surprised the mother mary outline hasn't shown up on my skin or body? the fact i am a republican is a miracle from God!  Ron Paul 2012

----------


## John Taylor

> was he prancing around, flapping his arms, and playing with pictures on his chalk board?


That's the best way to teach! Animation is the way to go. He should make a spin-off for children.... you know, train up a child in the way he should go, and when he is old, he will not depart from it.... and all???

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> So where are the Glenn Beck haters now?


Here.  Hi!

----------


## John Taylor

> Here.  Hi!


There you are on time, I was wondering when we would be blessed with your enlightened presence!

----------


## 07041826

Is this the episode? http://usaguns.net/patriots/beckgg.html

----------


## runningdiz

> That's the best way to teach! Animation is the way to go. He should make a spin-off for children.... you know, train up a child in the way he should go, and when he is old, he will not depart from it.... and all???


LOL I don't know how the kids would take to his fake crying.

----------


## speciallyblend

> That's the best way to teach! Animation is the way to go. He should make a spin-off for children.... you know, train up a child in the way he should go, and when he is old, he will not depart from it.... and all???


haha, you made me think hmmmm. I will watch beck when he writes 1000 times live on the show I LOVE LIBERTY AND SUPPORT THE RON PAUL REVOLUTION AND THE US CONSTITUTION. Then he must get a signed note from Ron Paul and apologize on Air for his actions!!!

might encourage me to watch his show again  would be dam good for his ratings to

----------


## BuddyRey

He talked about Rothbard?  For _real?!?!_ 

If this is true, he just won me back as a viewer.

----------


## RM918

> He talked about Rothbard?  For _real?!?!_ 
> 
> If this is true, he just won me back as a viewer.


It was apparently, actually, Orwell.

----------


## dannno

This is some major honey.

----------


## BuddyRey

Oh my!  It appears _Road to Serfdom_ is now the #1 book on Amazon!

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

I must say: I thoroughly enjoyed watching Glenn Beck's show today. It was great! I hope he continues with the same model tomorrow

----------


## axiomata

I'm home now.  Where's the tube?

----------


## low preference guy

> Oh my!  It appears _Road to Serfdom_ is now the #1 book on Amazon!


lol! it is.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> I'm home now.  Where's the tube?


You should DVR it.

----------


## axiomata

> You should DVR it.


I'd have to get cable first, then a DVR.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> I'd have to get cable first, then a DVR.


Comcast comes with DVR. hmm don't see it on youtube....yet. It was great, possibly his best.

----------


## sofia

...and yet...when it counts the most.....he will still endorse Mitt Romney or Sarah Palin in 2012...GUARANTEED!!!

taking many lesser informed libertarians/conservatives with him.....

For every 10 that he permanently converts into our ranks....there will be 20 more led astray by his endorsements....

Trolling for liberty lovers....thats his evil game.

----------


## american.swan

This Beck up on Youtube or Fox Video yet?

----------


## John Taylor

> ...and yet...when it counts the most.....he will still endorse Mitt Romney or Sarah Palin in 2012...GUARANTEED!!!
> 
> taking many lesser informed libertarians/conservatives with him.....
> 
> For every 10 that he permanently converts into our ranks....there will be 20 more led astray by his endorsements....
> 
> *Trolling for liberty lovers....thats his evil game*.


Then you're immune.

----------


## MichelleHeart

YouTube - Glenn Beck-06-08-10-A.flv
YouTube - Glenn Beck-06-08-10-B.flv
YouTube - Glenn Beck-06-08-10-C.flv
YouTube - Glenn Beck-06-08-10-D.flv

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> He talked about Rothbard?  For _real?!?!_


lol. That will be the day.

Hayek's Road to Serfdom will get unanimous applause from the GOP (both sincere and insincere). 

Rothbard is an entirely different subject.

Didn't see the show yet, so can't comment on that.

----------


## BuddyRey

> YouTube - Glenn Beck-06-08-10-A.flv
> YouTube - Glenn Beck-06-08-10-B.flv
> YouTube - Glenn Beck-06-08-10-C.flv
> YouTube - Glenn Beck-06-08-10-D.flv


Awesome!  Thank you!

----------


## TNforPaul45

> because listening to a recent and self-proscribed born again libertarian is better than someone who's been challenging the system for almost two decades. . . $#@!


Amen...........Amen..............Amen

----------


## BuddyRey

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=248918

----------


## Cowlesy

Best Beck show he's done to date.

----------


## TNforPaul45

Be Careful of the mirage in the desert offering you the water your thirsty tongue desires.

It may be offering you everything you want but it will take away everything you need.

In other words, expect the tactics of Beck and the other Federalists to increase in cleverness and intrigue. For each level of awareness that the sheeple awaken into, the more that they will be fed just enough to be led back into the corral.

Remember how people started catching onto Ron Paul's message, and then the GOP started spewing out liberty-lite and led most of them away. 

Now Beck is using the same tactic once again. As the ideals of economic liberty grow in the eyes of people, Beck and his crowd will mention just enough of the high points in order to lead them back to the core establishment GOP control.

Just be careful...don't be fooled by a glimmer of hope issued by someone you desperately want to wake up, and by a person that realizes that you wish this.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Best Beck show he's done to date.


have you watched them all?

----------


## Slutter McGee

> Beck and the other Federalists to increase in cleverness and intrigue.


You say Federalist like its a bad thing. I understand if you dislike Beck, even though I do get tired of hearing how evil he is every few seconds, I understand. But what exactly could be your beef with those who believe in smaller federal government and more power to the states? I don't get it.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## TNforPaul45

> You say Federalist like its a bad thing. I understand if you dislike Beck, even though I do get tired of hearing how evil he is every few seconds, I understand. But what exactly could be your beef with those who believe in smaller federal government and more power to the states? I don't get it.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee


McGee,

I think you have it reversed. The Federalists wanted, and the new version still wants, INCREASED centralized governmental control, LESS power to the states, and a growth of the Government apparatus.

Do you not remember who lead the original Federalists? Alexander Hamilton? John Adams? They wanted the presidency to be a Monarchy? Hello?!

Those who I label Federalists want the above. The "left" wing of the current Federalists want increased government control over all domestic issues. The "right" wing of the current Federalists want increased governmental control over all foreign issues. And overall, they want to continue the actions of Hamilton -> Lincoln in OBLITERATING all states rights.

----------


## cswake

Regardless of Glenn's motives, he's done a good thing:

http://www.amazon.com/Road-Serfdom-D...e=UTF8&s=books




> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)
> #1 in 	 Books > Nonfiction > Social Sciences > Political Science > Political Doctrines > Marxism
> #1 in 	 Books > Business & Investing > Popular Economics
> #1 in 	 Books > Business & Investing > Economics > Economic Policy & Development

----------


## rprprs

> Well, *Beck set a trap*, and she sprung it. There was fault on both sides


There you have it, right there.  The part I've bolded.  Look at it, because it's the only part that is in any way germane to a consideration of Beck's allegiance and commitment to liberty candidates.

Medina's words in response to that trap are TOTALLY inconsequential to Beck's motivation.  She could have responded that she thought 'truthers' were the looniest people on earth and that she had not the slightest sympathy for their cause.  She could have responded that she believed that Dick Cheney personally fueled the aircraft that flew into the towers.  It wouldn't have mattered one iota because, in setting that trap, Beck's intent to undermine her became obvious before she spoke her first word in response.  Beck set a trap for the specific purpose of undermining an awesome liberty candidate in favor of his neocon choice.  In appraising Beck, it's _only_ the fact that he set the trap that counts.  The fact that Medina fell into it, is an entirely separate issue.

----------


## TNforPaul45

> There you have it, right there.  The part I've bolded.  Look at it, because it's the only part that is in any way germane to a consideration of Beck's allegiance and commitment to liberty candidates.
> 
> Medina's words in response to that trap are TOTALLY inconsequential to Beck's motivation.  She could have responded that she thought 'truthers' were the looniest people on earth and that she had not the slightest sympathy for their cause.  She could have responded that she believed that Dick Cheney personally fueled the aircraft that flew into the towers.  It wouldn't have mattered one iota because, in setting that trap, Beck's intent to undermine her became obvious before she spoke her first word in response.  Beck set a trap for the specific purpose of undermining an awesome liberty candidate in favor of his neocon choice.  In appraising Beck, it's _only_ the fact that he set the trap that counts.  The fact that Medina fell into it, is an entirely separate issue.


Here Here!

----------


## Slutter McGee

> McGee,
> 
> I think you have it reversed. The Federalists wanted, and the new version still wants, INCREASED centralized governmental control, LESS power to the states, and a growth of the Government apparatus.
> 
> Do you not remember who lead the original Federalists? Alexander Hamilton? John Adams? They wanted the presidency to be a Monarchy? Hello?!
> 
> Those who I label Federalists want the above. The "left" wing of the current Federalists want increased government control over all domestic issues. The "right" wing of the current Federalists want increased governmental control over all foreign issues. And overall, they want to continue the actions of Hamilton -> Lincoln in OBLITERATING all states rights.


Gotcha. You are talking about the Federalist Party..early US History. I am talking about the Federalist position similar as outlined in the Federalist Papers. Basically the idea that sovereignty should be divided between a central governing authority and seperate states. I am talking about the more phisophical definition as it is usually used today. A proponent of state power as outlined in the constitution.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

Edit: And I do believe you are wrong about right leaning Federalists. A federalist will agree that Foreign Policy is a federal power, but how they believe that policy should be inacted is not part of the federalist view, but rather exists outside of it.

----------


## haaaylee

"The Road to Serfdom" is #1 on Amazon's bestsellers!!!


If  you like Glenn or not, it really doesn't matter because people will be reading this book . . . and we need to appreciate that one of our economic heroes is going more mainstream.

----------


## Vessol

I have to admit, I have yet to read The Road to Serfdom. Looks like amazon had cash in their eyes and made a huge discount on the paperback. Time to pick it up.

Also going to get Atlas Shrugged, as I have been meaning to read Rand for awhile now.

Any other classical liberty books I should grab for?

----------


## BuddyRey

> I have to admit, I have yet to read The Road to Serfdom. Looks like amazon had cash in their eyes and made a huge discount on the paperback. Time to pick it up.
> 
> Also going to get Atlas Shrugged, as I have been meaning to read Rand for awhile now.
> 
> Any other classical liberty books I should grab for?


I haven't read _Road to Serfdom_ either, but _Atlas Shrugged_ is an absolute must.  I think you'll love it!!!

Also, if you can find it, I'd highly recommend _No Treason_ by Lysander Spooner.

----------


## AlexMerced

Yeah Road to Serfdom is on my list, right now I'm finishing all of TOm woods books, then DOug Frenchs book, then Peter Schiffs new one, then to tackle human action and man, economy, and state, and then Road to Serfdom...

oh yeah, intereject Where Keynes Went wrong somewhere in that list.

----------


## MichelleHeart

> I haven't read _Road to Serfdom_ either, but _Atlas Shrugged_ is an absolute must.


I'm reading Atlas right now. Great stuff.

----------


## Slutter McGee

> I have to admit, I have yet to read The Road to Serfdom. Looks like amazon had cash in their eyes and made a huge discount on the paperback. Time to pick it up.
> 
> Also going to get Atlas Shrugged, as I have been meaning to read Rand for awhile now.
> 
> Any other classical liberty books I should grab for?


Free to Choose by Milton Friedman
Liberty verses the tyranny of Socialism by Walter E. Williams (dont get it confused with Levin's bull$#@! book Liberty and Tyranny)
The God of the Machine by Isabel Patterson
Capitalism and Freedom by Milton Friedman
Ethics of Liberty by Rothbard.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## MichelleHeart

> Free to Choose by Milton Friedman


Also great stuff. Stossel is doing a special on Free to Choose this Thursday, I believe.

----------


## Baptist

I read Schiff's new book, _How and Economy Grows and Why it Crashes_, a few weeks ago.  That book if hilarious!!!  It only takes like three hours to read too.  Everyone should buy it, read it, and pass it along to family you want to wake up.  He explains Austrian Economics in the simplest of terms.  Literally.  It is like reading a Dr. Seuss book.  There are drawings on every page.

P.S. I am ashamed to admit that I have yet to read _Serfdom_.

----------


## Slutter McGee

> Also great stuff. Stossel is doing a special on Free to Choose this Thursday, I believe.


What I love about Friedman is that he wrote books for all levels. The economic moron can read some of his stuff like Free to Choose, which is brilliant, and understand it. Other books like Money Mischief are more difficult, but but not PHD hard. And then there are some things that are tough to understand if you have an IQ less than 160... which would be me and probably everyone here

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## Bruno

> The Relationship this Forum has with Glenn Beck:
> 
> Oh Glenn Beck! You brought me flowers! How beautiful! They're just the kind I love! Thank you so much! You know just what I like!
> 
> YOU DID WHAT!? YOU CHEATED ON ME WITH HER!? WHY! I HATE YOU! YOU $#@!! YOU JUST LIED AND PRETENDED TO CARE ABOUT ME AND WHAT I LIKED!


Great summary, Vessol!

----------


## silus

Observe the man in a historical perspective...  He has systematically assimilated and co-opted all of Ron Paul's views and has always presented his opinions as if they are from his own great enlightenment.  The man at one point endorsed Mitt Romney!  Don't get me wrong, I like Romney as a person. He sounds like a great bloke, but lets get $#@!ing real.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> I read Schiff's new book, _How and Economy Grows and Why it Crashes_, a few weeks ago.  That book if hilarious!!!  It only takes like three hours to read too.  Everyone should buy it, read it, and pass it along to family you want to wake up.  He explains Austrian Economics in the simplest of terms.  Literally.  It is like reading a Dr. Seuss book.  There are drawings on every page.
> 
> P.S. I am ashamed to admit that I have yet to read _Serfdom_.


I remember when Beck had Schiff on to promote his book.  Oh wait, I don't, because it hasn't happened.

----------


## MichelleHeart

I haven't read Road to Serfdom because it's not really on the bookshelves these days. It was never in my school library – or my local library, for that matter. I was talking to my mother today, and she's never heard of it. I think they ought to make kids read it in school. From what I've heard it's a _crucial_ book. That, and Hazlitt's Economics in One Lesson, which I'm reading right now.

----------


## Vessol

Ok, I got Free to Choose, Road to Serfdom, and Atlas Shrugged.

All other suggestions have been added to my wish list and I'll get them over time. I'm interested in checking out No Treason next, Lysander Spooner I've heard mentioning about from when I studied the Abolitionist movement, but not much. I'd like to read a good critique of the Constitution. Thanks for the recommendation BuddyRev.

----------


## sofia

> I read Schiff's new book, _How and Economy Grows and Why it Crashes_, a few weeks ago.  That book if hilarious!!!  It only takes like three hours to read too.  Everyone should buy it, read it, and pass it along to family you want to wake up.  He explains Austrian Economics in the simplest of terms.  Literally.  It is like reading a Dr. Seuss book.  There are drawings on every page.
> 
> P.S. I am ashamed to admit that I have yet to read _Serfdom_.


You'll also enjoy this fun tale...the Allegory of The Great Tomato Bubble

www.tomatobubble.com

----------


## MichelleHeart

> What I love about Friedman is that he wrote books for all levels. The economic moron can read some of his stuff like Free to Choose, which is brilliant, and understand it. Other books like Money Mischief are more difficult, but but not PHD hard. And then there are some things that are tough to understand if you have an IQ less than 160... which would be me and probably everyone here
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee


I agree. Friedman was a sophisticated intellectual who knew how to "dumb down" his message for the average, uninformed audience. That's why Friedman is one of the first economists that caught my attention when I started learning more about free markets. He, like Ron Paul, could explain his positions in a comprehensible manner, yet debate with fellow intellectuals like nobody's business.

----------


## tremendoustie

Once again, I'm going to ask, why do situations like this always result in a major discussion about whether the commentator/host/personality can be trusted?

Are these guys up for election? Is someone suggesting money be donated to them? Is someone here the CEO of that network, deciding whether to hire/fire them, and I don't know about it?

I don't see how whether we "trust" them matters. Why not just be happy when they say something good, and unhappy when they don't?

----------


## Slutter McGee

> Hazlitt's Economics in One Lesson, which I'm reading right now.


$#@! yes. Don't know how I forgot about that one. Make sure you add it to your wishlist also.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## Vessol

> $#@! yes. Don't know how I forgot about that one. Make sure you add it to your wishlist also.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee


Added.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Once again, I'm going to ask, why do situations like this always result in a major discussion about whether the commentator/host/personality can be trusted?
> 
> Are these guys up for election? Is someone suggesting money be donated to them? Is someone here the CEO of that network, deciding whether to hire/fire them, and I don't know about it?
> 
> I don't see how whether we "trust" them matters. Why not just be happy when they say something good, and unhappy when they don't?


i would be happier if people would take palin and beck threads to palin and beck sites!!

----------


## lx43

I'm glad Tom Woods was on to promote his upcoming book/get face time on TV.  The more people we educate the more we can get done.

----------


## tremendoustie

> i would be happier if people would take palin and beck threads to palin and beck sites!!


Look, I don't care if it's Rachel Maddow, if she's got Tom Woods on and she's talking about Road to Serfdom, I want to hear about it.

This isn't reporting on Beck, this is reporting on the pro liberty message in the media.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> People, why is this always about liking someone or disliking them? Beck says something good: good. Beck says something bad: bummer.
> 
> It's not like you've got to decide whether to vote for the guy or give him money or something. No, I certainly would not mention Beck when describing who's a libertarian or what libertarians believe. Nor, certainly, would I suggest liberty activists encourage others to watch Beck, to learn about pro-freedom ideas. I doubt anyone would suggest this.
> 
> What then, is the point of discussions about whether media personalities are "good guys" or "bad guys"? I don't get it.


+ a lot.

This is what I have been saying in a couple posts.  I'm skipping the last eight pages so may have missed some extra commentary.  But you've basically summed it up perfectly.

----------


## Stary Hickory

> Look, I don't care if it's Rachel Maddow, if she's got Tom Woods on and she's talking about Road to Serfdom, I want to hear about it.
> 
> This isn't reporting on Beck, this is reporting on the pro liberty message in the media.


It's pointless to argue with people. They are not rational, Beck has been really really friendly to libertarians and the message of liberty. Yeah he started as a neocon but he is doing a huge service for the libertarian movement right now. If he were to go away that would suck majorly. Beck is better than Hannity or any host on MSNBC. 

This garbage about not trusting him is silly. He isn't anyone's leader, he isn't a leader of this movement. He says some dumb krap all the time. And he still has a good portion neocon left in him if you ask me. But I do look at is overall prescence as a real positive. He REALLY get's people to question government in the most fundamental way.

This is good, there is not going to be  someone you agree with 100% of the time. I tend to look at people as players in a football game. One end zone is liberty and the other endzone statist slavery. Right now for where we are located on the playing field Beck is pushing the balll towards liberty. Maybe there will be a time when we have made significant gains and Beck is no longer able to move forward further because of latent Neocon inclinations, at that time we lateral or toss the ball to someone else. The point is, we need to move forward. We can't get there all at once, we have to be persistent and relentless. Demand nothing but constitutional liberty or more if we can. It takes time and effort, we need to constantly elect better and better candidates. Take candidates who improve on old ones and then if we find a better candidate replace them too. This all or nothing attitude is not helpful. We have to be smart, and move forward any way we can.

----------


## Fozz

> I think one of the reasons Beck is much more reluctant to talk about politics and candidates these days is because he regrets what he did to Medina and is doing some soul searching about how he should act.


I'm sure he's trying to save his ratings.

----------


## dannno

> YouTube - Glenn Beck-06-08-10-A.flv
> YouTube - Glenn Beck-06-08-10-B.flv
> YouTube - Glenn Beck-06-08-10-C.flv
> YouTube - Glenn Beck-06-08-10-D.flv


nice

----------


## Fozz

> Free to Choose by Milton Friedman
> Liberty verses the tyranny of Socialism by Walter E. Williams (dont get it confused with Levin's bull$#@! book Liberty and Tyranny)
> The God of the Machine by Isabel Patterson
> Capitalism and Freedom by Milton Friedman
> Ethics of Liberty by Rothbard.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee


I have more respect for Mark Levin than for Walter Williams.

----------


## Jeremy

To clear up any confusion from the OP:  It was Orwell, not Rothbard.

----------


## low preference guy

> I have more respect for Mark Levin than for Walter Williams.


wow. you're more $#@!ed up than i thought anyone could be.

----------


## BuddyRey

> I have more respect for Mark Levin than for Walter Williams.


Great Caesar's Ghost, man, _why?!?!_

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Great Caesar's Ghost, man, _why?!?!_


He's also the guy who said Trey Grayson was better in debates than Rand.

----------


## Slutter McGee

> I have more respect for Mark Levin than for Walter Williams.


You are welcome to your opinion. But in God's name why?

Sincerley,

Slutter McGee

----------


## Captain America

> funny thing is i use to be a big beck fan!!!  even though i was a fan. I still thought he was 2 faced and couldn't be trusted . the only reason i do not trust beck is beck himself!!  bottom line beck cannot be trusted and he has alot of ass kissing before i will ever take him serious!! beck burnt his own bridges just like the failed gop establishment!!


he is talking about Austrian Economics. come on i hated him and swear him off after medina but he reaches a lot of people. he has redemned himself in my eyes and i will offcially endorse him at this point. i believe he will continue understanding. i believe in him and i hope i am right.

----------


## Captain America

> Look, I don't care if it's Rachel Maddow, if she's got Tom Woods on and she's talking about Road to Serfdom, I want to hear about it.
> 
> This isn't reporting on Beck, this is reporting on the pro liberty message in the media.


are you some type of communist?
lol i dont really believe that well i havent read any thing else you posted but come on now. this is the liberty movement.

----------


## someperson

Please avoid emotional attachment to any personality. Focus on your ideas.
That's all I will say.

Edit: tremendoustie says it best:



> People, why is this always about liking someone or disliking them? Beck says something good: good. Beck says something bad: bummer.
> 
> It's not like you've got to decide whether to vote for the guy or give him money or something. No, I certainly would not mention Beck when describing who's a libertarian or what libertarians believe. Nor, certainly, would I suggest liberty activists encourage others to watch Beck, to learn about pro-freedom ideas. I doubt anyone would suggest this.
> 
> What then, is the point of discussions about whether media personalities are "good guys" or "bad guys"? I don't get it.

----------


## TNforPaul45

> he is talking about Austrian Economics. come on i hated him and swear him off after medina but he reaches a lot of people. he has redemned himself in my eyes and i will offcially endorse him at this point. i believe he will continue understanding. i believe in him and i hope i am right.


This is exactly what I was talking about earlier. People in the liberty movement have been ignored and ridiculed for so long, that we all yearn for someone, ANYONE in the popular media to listen to and examine our points of view. And we are so desperate for this that we will do like Cap'n said, forgive this snake in the grass just because he mentioned the words "Ludvig von Mises," "Hayek," or "Austrian Economics." 

Here is why Beck should not be supported or rallied for: Even when he is "for" us, he is still against us! You HAVE to understand this main point, that in Glen Beck's eyes, the key to "restoring the vision of the founding fathers" and to "taking our country back" is for the country to vote GOP in ONE HUGE SWOOP! This is the truly sickening trick that he is playing, that he is imitating the liberty movement, but instead of hoping for the complete REMOVAL of the two parties, his big unspoken wish, which all his actions point to but he doesn't come right out and say, is to vote for the other side of the coin.

He wants the political pendulum to swing back to the right. We want to take the pendulum, the clock, and the stand on which it sits, haul them out to the curb and put our foot through it all and end this two party lie.

Please know that I feel the same stirrings of joy when I hear someone of the Talking Box discuss our overall points of view without menace or ridicule, but if it's Beck, or Hannity, or anyone on Faux News (Excluding possibly Napolitano), then you know that their ultimate motive is not true political liberty, but a return to the establishment of the "right" with a poster of the founding fathers wrapped around it.

----------


## fj45lvr

> Observe the man in a historical perspective...  He has systematically assimilated and co-opted all of Ron Paul's views and has always presented his opinions as if they are from his own great enlightenment.  The man at one point endorsed Mitt Romney!  Don't get me wrong, I like Romney as a person. He sounds like a great bloke, but lets get $#@!ing real.



I feel the same way you do....and what is worse is that Beck is literally "bought" by someone further up the food chain.....now some may argue that he is "independent" as judge napalitano seems to be "independent".

At the end of the day BECK is merely a "tool" to make money for his owners...if what he is saying comes full circle to hit the "big government" GOP as well all hell may break loose. (he may get orders to stick to the script).

----------


## MichelleHeart

> At the end of the day BECK is merely a "tool" to make money for his owners...


Is Napolitano a "tool" for working at FOX? Is Stossel a "tool" for working at FOX?

----------


## Captain America

> This is exactly what I was talking about earlier. People in the liberty movement have been ignored and ridiculed for so long, that we all yearn for someone, ANYONE in the popular media to listen to and examine our points of view. And we are so desperate for this that we will do like Cap'n said, forgive this snake in the grass just because he mentioned the words "Ludvig von Mises," "Hayek," or "Austrian Economics." 
> 
> Here is why Beck should not be supported or rallied for: Even when he is "for" us, he is still against us! You HAVE to understand this main point, that in Glen Beck's eyes, the key to "restoring the vision of the founding fathers" and to "taking our country back" is for the country to vote GOP in ONE HUGE SWOOP! This is the truly sickening trick that he is playing, that he is imitating the liberty movement, but instead of hoping for the complete REMOVAL of the two parties, his big unspoken wish, which all his actions point to but he doesn't come right out and say, is to vote for the other side of the coin.
> 
> He wants the political pendulum to swing back to the right. We want to take the pendulum, the clock, and the stand on which it sits, haul them out to the curb and put our foot through it all and end this two party lie.
> 
> Please know that I feel the same stirrings of joy when I hear someone of the Talking Box discuss our overall points of view without menace or ridicule, but if it's Beck, or Hannity, or anyone on Faux News (Excluding possibly Napolitano), then you know that their ultimate motive is not true political liberty, but a return to the establishment of the "right" with a poster of the founding fathers wrapped around it.


I'm going to say your right or wrong but don't you believe people can learn?
i think he is beginning to understand. i hope he doesn't turn. we should support him but if he turns again we shall lynch him.

----------


## tremendoustie

> are you some type of communist?
> lol i dont really believe that well i havent read any thing else you posted but come on now. this is the liberty movement.




If Tom Woods went on Rachel Maddow and they were talking about Road to Serfdom you wouldn't want someone to post a tube of it?




> he is talking about Austrian Economics. come on i hated him and swear him off after medina but he reaches a lot of people. he has redemned himself in my eyes and i will offcially endorse him at this point. i believe he will continue understanding. i believe in him and i hope i am right.


Why are we taking the time to bother with this discussion? That's my point. It wouldn't make a difference if everyone here "endorsed" him, or condemned him. Yet, we have this giant debate about whether he's going to be a good guy or not, when we have no control over the situation at all.

It's like having a big debate about whether it will be sunny next week. It's a waste of neurons! Let's focus on what we can change. Debating about politicians makes sense, because we each have to decide whether to vote for them, or donate to them. To me, having debates about media personalities makes no sense at all.

----------


## axiomata

> Is Napolitano a "tool" for working at FOX? Is Stossel a "tool" for working at FOX?


Is everyone with a job just a "tool" to make money for owners?

----------


## Sentient Void

I'm beginning to start to like Beck again, and can maybe forgive him in the meantime for Medina and other stuff said about Paul supporters, et al. I will keep an eye on him for sure, but many of his episodes for the past few months are getting better and better... this one is very good...

I mean - for chrissakes - he just sent a libertarian and austrian economist, one of our faves - F.A. $#@!ing Hayek for chrissakes, to #1 item of ALL ITEMS ON AMAZON.COM. This is a *good*, *wonderful* thing! This is a LOT of people reading the true philosophy of freedom and liberty - and this will be viral, because these readers will recommend this book to others and debate others and discuss freedom.

Don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good. This is *GREAT* news!

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

> Be Careful of the mirage in the desert offering you the water your thirsty tongue desires.
> 
> It may be offering you everything you want but it will take away everything you need.
> 
> In other words, expect the tactics of Beck and the other Federalists to increase in cleverness and intrigue. For each level of awareness that the sheeple awaken into, the more that they will be fed just enough to be led back into the corral.
> 
> Remember how people started catching onto Ron Paul's message, and then the GOP started spewing out liberty-lite and led most of them away. 
> 
> Now Beck is using the same tactic once again. As the ideals of economic liberty grow in the eyes of people, Beck and his crowd will mention just enough of the high points in order to lead them back to the core establishment GOP control.
> ...


Zeus? Is that you? What a great post.

----------


## fj45lvr

> Is everyone with a job just a "tool" to make money for owners?


all but the "sole-proprietor"

----------


## fj45lvr

> Is Napolitano a "tool" for working at FOX? Is Stossel a "tool" for working at FOX?


I think it will be interesting to see how long these men can stay with the network and not have to compromise anything.  Unless they sign some kind of contractual obligation which is a "gag order" to tell what they really know from their experience on the "inside" in the entertainment/news biz.

----------


## Ricky201

Some of you people are fools.  Give it a few months and watch him stab you in the back again when the time counts.  Don't say I didn't tell you so, because I'll gladly rub it in your face that I did.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Some of you people are fools.  Give it a few months and watch him stab you in the back again when the time counts.  Don't say I didn't tell you so, because I'll gladly rub it in your face that I did.


But in the mean time, we'll enjoy the liberty message getting out to as many people as possible.

----------


## Sentient Void

> But in the mean time, we'll enjoy the liberty message getting out to as many people as possible.


this.

----------


## Depressed Liberator

I won't enjoy it.  It was just last week that he was spewing Zionist propaganda.

----------


## Captain America

> I won't enjoy it.  It was just last week that he was spewing Zionist propaganda.


Zionist propaganda?

----------


## cajuncocoa

Glenn Beck may be giving his audience a liberty message, but where is he leading them ultimately?  

Great that he turned them onto reading _The Road to Serfdom_.  Maybe they'll really learn something.  

Does Beck support Ron Paul?  Did he support Debra Medina?  How serious is Mr. Beck about this "liberty message"?  



Beware.

----------


## Justinjj1

Glenn Beck could have Jesus Christ himself on the show and he would still be the biggest douchebag idiot on the planet.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I won't enjoy it.  It was just last week that he was spewing Zionist propaganda.


Have some patience, grasshopper.

----------

